# rear main crankshaft seal



## missouri100 (Aug 22, 2010)

I need the rear main crankshaft seal for a 1960 international 460 with a C221 gas engine. I found a couple places on line that list the seal but they provide no specifics beyond rear crankshaft seal for a C221 engine. There isn't even a picture. It would me nice to have something more to verify that it is the correct part. Maybe the equivalent international part number, physical dimensions or physical description. Does anyone know of a website or dealer that can supply me with the seal and enough of a description that I can be sure I am getting the correct part?

thanks


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

I have 2 of these seals on hand. Ring me toll free at 1-866-FARMALL (327-6255) and I can give you specifics on it.


----------

